# Naruto 696 Discussion Thread [4]



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Only four predictions remain.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Agony (Oct 8, 2014)

some emotional moments between two of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 8, 2014)

Some more fighting followed by some very manly, vigorous, no homo hugging.


----------



## Monster (Oct 8, 2014)

Flashbacks.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 8, 2014)

The end of the fight with a defeated Sasuke.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 8, 2014)

why did the first page text mention a shocking ending?

plot twist: they lose all their powers and the series continues in part 3 a chakra-less world


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Those numbers in the title upset me. 

I'm not sure how Naruto is going to TnJ Sasuke. The guy just said nothing he says matters.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 8, 2014)

Both the talking and fighting continue. It's not over.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 8, 2014)

More splashing. More wasted panels of gigantic depictions of Susanno bumping fist with Kuruma. 


LOL this is truly the end.


----------



## RBL (Oct 8, 2014)

*Naruto 696 Prediction Thread.*



> Originally Posted by *Hiro*
> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> ...



Predict now...


----------



## Mofo (Oct 8, 2014)

This Naruto is a  shadow clone (hence only 3 balls). The real one  is chilling with his bijuu pals and waking up the alliance as we speak.
In the end the clone will defeat Sasuke, and the real one will taunt the Uchiha with the alliance cheering for their hero. troll.gif


----------



## RBL (Oct 8, 2014)

I think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 8, 2014)

neji solos both nardo and sauce


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Rasengan vs Chidori clash


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> More splashing. More wasted panels of gigantic depictions of Susanno bumping fist with Kuruma.
> 
> 
> LOL this is truly the end.



I really hope you're right.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

The end of the fight or one before the end of the fight.
more big moves with their mechas . i have no hope for a decent fight though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

BOOOOM BOOOOM BAAAM BOOOM

....+ some TNJ and flashback

Yeah, that's what will happen.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 8, 2014)

The battle gets serious. 

Naruto solos.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 8, 2014)

Sasuke pulls out his hidden ace and then Naruto does as well. Chapter ends on a cliffhanger.


----------



## Rai (Oct 8, 2014)

Sasuke stomps Naruto.

Yang Kurama to the rescue.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> The battle gets serious.
> 
> Naruto solos.



.............. dude, like 4 chapters remain, most of it seems to be flashbacks and talk like this chapter...... how much do you think naruto will solo in them? 8 pages? 10?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2014)

Based on the spoilers I thought next week would be TnJ and the end of the fight, but seeing Sasuke initiate the talk and Naruto not bringing up anything that seemingly phased Sasuke I'm not sure about that anymore. So, some talk next chapter, more fighting and maybe a chidori vs rasengan cliffhanger.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 8, 2014)

naruto and sasuke kiss.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 8, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Based on the spoilers I thought next week would be TnJ and the end of the fight, but seeing Sasuke initiate the talk and Naruto not bringing up anything that seemingly phased Sasuke I'm not sure about that anymore. So, some talk next chapter, more fighting and maybe a chidori vs rasengan cliffhanger.



Spoiler: Sasuke TnJs himself


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> .............. dude, like 4 chapters remain, most of it seems to be flashbacks and talk like this chapter...... how much do you think naruto will solo in them? 8 pages? 10?



he has time in 3 chapters to solo


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sasuke ends up tnj-ing himself.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Little fanservice battle, can't complain.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Spoiler: Sasuke TnJs himself





tari101190 said:


> Sasuke ends up tnj-ing himself.



              .


----------



## Rosi (Oct 8, 2014)

Obito comes from the afterlife on his tank. Oh wait, there are still 4 chapters until that


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 8, 2014)

honestly this chapter gave me the feeling that TNJ is coming very fast... Sasuke himself seems to be asking Naruto for it, he doesnt feel a true wish to kill him, its clear...


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 8, 2014)

Since they're already in the white void already, I predict that to have been the whole fight in the manga and this chapter to be Naruto and Sasuke talking and TNJing and then them grabbing each other's hands which undoes the Infinite Tsukiyomi in the final page.

697 will be everyone waking up from their dreams 

Then Epilogue.

Kishi obviously ran out of time to do everything he wanted to do :/


----------



## NW (Oct 8, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Since they're already in the white void already, I predict that to have been the whole fight in the manga and this chapter to be Naruto and Sasuke talking and TNJing and then them grabbing each other's hands which undoes the Infinite Tsukiyomi in the final page.
> 
> 697 will be everyone waking up from their dreams
> 
> ...


on the contrary, the manga lasted longer than he originally intended and he extended it to put in what he felt needed to be there.

And chaps 698 and 699 can't be an epilogue since they're still chapters. 

term Nazi


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2014)

*Chapter 696:*   Naruto vs Sasuke Part 3  

Pinky Swear again!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2014)

The fight continues but they fight without Susano'o and Kurama Bijuu Mode. Close combat with Kage Bunshins and Sasuke likely creating mini Chibaku Tenseis to later embedd them with Enton and throw them towards his clones.

Kishi comes up with a new definitive clash of Kirin vs a Senpou FRS. Or it might even be a normal FRS that Naruto does while being in base, that could mess up his right hand to link it to the movie where he appears wearing bandages on it.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 9, 2014)

Naruto agree to fight. Naruto shows that he can change his chakra shroud to imitate the other bijuus and demonstrates a lava shroud simikiar to the one that burned through his chakra cloak earlier. Sasuke unveils another Mangekyo and rinnegan technique Naruto summons kb one relfecting a bijuu shroud of each  bijuu.Sasuke gets overwhelmed abit and phases through them and startts countering. Naruto tosses multiple bijuu dama at him sasuke unveils absorbs it with ghost realm powers.


----------



## vered (Oct 9, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto agree to fight. Naruto shows that he can change his chakra shroud to imitate the other bijuus and demonstrates a lava shroud simikiar to the one that burned through his chakra cloak earlier. Sasuke unveils another Mangekyo and rinnegan technique Naruto summons kb one relfecting a bijuu shroud of each  bijuu.Sasuke gets overwhelmed abit and phases through them and startts countering. Naruto tosses multiple bijuu dama at him sasuke unveils absorbs it with ghost realm powers.



That's sounds good actually. I'm afraid though the battle is over before it even began.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Sasuke ends up tnj-ing himself.



he did start to TNJ himself this chapter


----------



## Tiller (Oct 9, 2014)

Mofo said:


> This Naruto is a  shadow clone (hence only 3 balls). The real one  is chilling with his bijuu pals and waking up the alliance as we speak.
> In the end the clone will defeat Sasuke, and the real one will taunt the Uchiha with the alliance cheering for their hero. troll.gif



That would be awesome. To bad it likely won't happen.


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 9, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke Part 3


----------



## Mariko (Oct 9, 2014)

Mofo said:


> This Naruto is a  shadow clone (hence only 3 balls). The real one  is chilling with his bijuu pals and waking up the alliance as we speak.
> In the end the clone will defeat Sasuke, and the real one will taunt the Uchiha with the alliance cheering for their hero. troll.gif



Dat clone striking again! 

Better: a clone of a clone (to be sure to not kill Sasuke inadvertently)


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 9, 2014)

This chapter just how unprepared Kishi is to end the manga. Seriously don't know what WSJ is thinking.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Oct 9, 2014)

Orochimaru takes over Spiral Zetsu, uses some genetic engineering on the Shinju, releases MT, and leads everyone to Naruto and Sasuke's battle. 

With everybody present (including Hagoromo who should be gone by now), Sasuke sees all the faces of those he wants to kill. His will finally wavering, he decides to challenge Naruto once more, just to experience the fun of sparring with his best friend. Naruto happily obliges. 

Sakura and Kakashi are brought to tears. Orochimaru, Taka, and some random girls bring out pom-poms to cheer for Sasuke. The Konoha rookies, a revitalized Gai, and the tailed beasts bring out trumpets and percussion instruments to cheer for Naruto.

Hinata goes "Naruto-kun..." The rest of the Alliance goes "Ooh! Aah!"

A appears between Naruto and Sasuke as a referee. Gaara (biased toward Naruto), Oonoki (fair), and Mei (likes Sasuke's looks) become the judges. Tsunade is the ringside physician, and Mifune the timekeeper.

After a short but intense exchange, Naruto finally defeats Sasuke with a Kage Bunshin feint and a Rasengan. He is crowned Hokage. 

He approaches Sasuke to help him up. Sasuke, vehemently refusing assistance, accidentally kisses Naruto. 

Naruto: Mrrrphh!
Sasuke: Mrrrphh!
Naruto: 
Sasuke: ...
Naruto: 
Sasuke: Hhmmmuuurrrphh! (faking)
Naruto: 
Sasuke: Mrrrphh, huh? Yeah, right. 
Naruto: ?!
Sasuke: It was on purpose. 
Naruto: 

Everyone else: 

And there you have it: The "shocking" end!

The title of the sequel is also announced: *SAKURA: THE ADVENTURES OF A HIKIKOMORI* *KUNOICHI* (shoujo)

Premise:  Sakura, unable to come to grips with the fact that she lost Sasuke to  Naruto, has become a fat hikikomori. Follow her exciting travels as  she treads the wooden floor of her new room!!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> The battle gets serious.
> 
> Naruto solos.



It's a one-on-one fight.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 9, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> This chapter just how unprepared Kishi is to end the manga. Seriously don't know what WSJ is thinking.



I don't think it's all that likely that WSJ forced Kishi against his will to end the manga so abruptly. Naruto is making quite a lot of money from what I can see and has been these last fifteen years so there doesn't seem to be an economical reason to end it. So unless Kishi pissed off someone high up at Shueisha which seems unlikely considering the whole "New era project" I'd say he was fully on board with this quick ending.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 9, 2014)

TH4N4T0S said:


> Orochimaru takes over Spiral Zetsu, uses some genetic engineering on the Shinju, releases MT, and leads everyone to Naruto and Sasuke's battle.
> 
> With everybody present (including Hagoromo who should be gone by now), Sasuke sees all the faces of those he wants to kill. His will finally wavering, he decides to challenge Naruto once more, just to experience the fun of sparring with his best friend. Naruto happily obliges.
> 
> ...




LOL, EPIC conclusion if this happened.


----------



## weething (Oct 9, 2014)

Not just for 696, but for 696-700, Unfortunately I think this is going to be a tragic heroes ending.  I think this is going to go the route of Naruto's prediction under the bridge (post Sasuke/Danzo fight when Sakura goes after Sasuke by herself) that "they will both die and then maybe they can be the friends that [Naruto] always wanted them to be in the next life."  It would be a very typical style of ending to an Asian storyline (They love themselves some tragic heroes over there!).  Kakashi then takes on the role of Hokage per Obito's final wishes after the 5th retires from seeing yet another man/boy that she bet on die...

The other alternative to Death would be similar to Avatar:The Last Airbender (cartoon series) where (like Aang) Naruto is somehow able to seal Sasuke's chakra points to where he is just an everyday person, but that would leave way too much of a Magneto'esque moving the chess piece at the end of the movie and thus opening it up to sequels (yay!? ...).   The reason I don't see this as likely is because the resentment of being alive, but unable to carry out his "revolutionary" persona would likely drive Sasuke insane or make him abandon Naruto and the Leaf altogether (akatsuki team 2 anyone?)...   

anyway, just my ramblings....


----------



## bach (Oct 10, 2014)

in my opinion sasuke has to die.

he said that he will take all the hatred of the world. i think that he intends that he has to rapresent all the hatred of the world.

he has the power to manipulate mugen tsukuyomi. everyone wil forced by sasuke trough genjutsu to think of him like  the mastermind after all this war, the responsable of all these deaths.

naruto killing him will free the world of all the hatred and it can be rebuilt differently from the past.

reading the last chapters make me think that sasuke's wish is to die to find finilly the peace that he can't achieve in his life.

and the only one he can trust to accomplish his desire is sasuke's best friend.

like shisui did with itachi.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 10, 2014)

bach said:


> in my opinion sasuke has to die.
> 
> he said that he will take all the hatred of the world. i think that he intends that he has to rapresent all the hatred of the world.
> 
> ...



If Sasuke actually dies, it would mean that the Sasuke in the movie would actually be a kage bunshin made by Naruto to trick Sakura...


----------



## Escargon (Oct 10, 2014)

Sasuke kills Naruto by mistake. Sasuke changes into a good guy.  Naruto dies by his hand.

Manga is now named Sasuke.

Fucking calling it, you heard it here.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 10, 2014)

If we take what they look like in the new move as hits. I say Sasuke does some thing to Naruto that wrecks his arm but see as Naruto will keep on fighting with all the pain it will final show Sasuke how much hate Naruto him self can take.


Bad yes but at this point that all I think Kishi can write.


----------



## Monna (Oct 10, 2014)

So the manga really is ending on 699 if there are 4 more chapters left? (as opposed to the ending being on chapter 700)


----------



## auem (Oct 11, 2014)

some fighting..mostly talking..can't expect more..


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 11, 2014)

More flashbacks.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2014)

Banner makes me sad. 

I guess more talking. Don't know how long it will take these guys to be worn down.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 11, 2014)

It will be the same exact thing as VOTE-1

Chidori and Rasengan cancel out, but destroy each others Avatars
Sasuke uses quick attacks (probably Enton) to pressure Naruto, while using S-T to beat him up
Naruto flashbacks to various times involving him and Sasuke, while he gets beaten up, and more talking
Chapter ends with Sasuke piercing Naruto with some Chidori variant


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 11, 2014)

@Jane Crocker - 
Yea I guess it ends on 699... 4 more chapters - with Japanese release dates being (roughly) Oct 20th, 27th. Nov 3rd, 10th. We get them early.

Unless the last week has 2 chapters, which I guess is possible. I forget if anything official specified chapters left, or just weeks left.



bearzerger said:


> I don't think it's all that likely that WSJ forced Kishi against his will to end the manga so abruptly. Naruto is making quite a lot of money from what I can see and has been these last fifteen years so there doesn't seem to be an economical reason to end it. So unless Kishi pissed off someone high up at Shueisha which seems unlikely considering the whole "New era project" I'd say he was fully on board with this quick ending.



Some of the Kaguya chapters got really shitty ratings (worst I'd ever seen Naruto get) and he did get a new editor right afterwards, so while I don't think the series was forcibly axed, I do suspect there might have been some pressure. 

The Next Era junk is convenient for Shueisha because they'll still be cashing in big time on Naruto, but they won't be wasting valuable magazine space for it anymore.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 11, 2014)

There's no way Kishimoto was forced to end the manga. 

I could definitely see him planning on ending the manga "this year",  agreeing with the movie guys on a specific end date, and then not properly planning around ending the manga at that date.


----------



## lynxie (Oct 11, 2014)

*What I hope for in the manga:*
No fight. Just talk to warp things up. Fighting seems so wrong at this stage of the manga.

*What I think that will happen in the manga:*
1 more chapter of useless battle.


----------



## takL (Oct 11, 2014)

my guess is the movie was originally planned for summer and got postponed for winter due to the manga's pace.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2014)

More fighting naruto is forced to be more offensive and not just defensive. Also if the reason why naruto is using the bandage on his hand is because of an injury and not the mark. He may either try and use a tech that hurts him or he is an idiot and tries to block a ameratsu sword with his bare hand.



PikaCheeka said:


> @Jane Crocker -
> Yea I guess it ends on 699... 4 more chapters - with Japanese release dates being (roughly) Oct 20th, 27th. Nov 3rd, 10th. We get them early.
> 
> Unless the last week has 2 chapters, which I guess is possible. I forget if anything official specified chapters left, or just weeks left.
> ...


They were bad but not bleach bad he was still in the top ten I believe if I remember right. Bleach is usually in the last four if they do not force bleach to end. They won't do it to naruto. Which is constantly in the top 10.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> @Jane Crocker -
> Yea I guess it ends on 699... 4 more chapters - with Japanese release dates being (roughly) Oct 20th, 27th. Nov 3rd, 10th. We get them early.
> 
> Unless the last week has 2 chapters, which I guess is possible. I forget if anything official specified chapters left, or just weeks left.
> ...



You're putting too much stock in ratings, ratings only matter for new series or average selling series, Bleach has been in the bottom 5 for years but because of legacy and the fact that it still sells 300-400k per volume shueisha lets Kubo do whatever the fuck he wants, Naruto nowadays does about double that(700-800k) per volume so there's no way the magazine is forcing him to end it, I think Kishi is just done and wants to do other things.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 11, 2014)

We still haven't seen the flashbacks of Naruto and Sakura chasing Sasuke during the early stages of Shippuden, and the flashback of both of them during the Five Kage Summit, or the Zabuza fight flashback, and the hospital roof flashback, etc.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 11, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> We still haven't seen the flashbacks of Naruto and Sakura chasing Sasuke during the early stages of Shippuden, and the flashback of both of them during the Five Kage Summit, or the Zabuza fight flashback, and the hospital roof flashback, etc.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 12, 2014)

Sasuke's TnJ begins




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke begins to TnJ Naruto

Believe it!


----------



## Kishido (Oct 12, 2014)

I predict some Emo-Talk in the emo dimension... After it we will see Hagoromo and Kakashi again.

Hagoromo has heared the shit and says to Kakashi... Kakashi you absolutely need to stop both of them becoming Hokage!!!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Spoiler: Sasuke TnJs himself



This will be over 9,000 if that actually happens.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 12, 2014)

I foretell as Sibyls do, as both are slave to author's pen and plume, their rancor shall end in joyful restitute.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 12, 2014)

I was just thinking.... Naruto would make a bad ass MMORPG... Too bad Sony or someone hasnt jumped on.  Huge amount of lore, clans taking the place of classes, group based battles built into the lore.

If the manga was ever going to live on, mmo form would be the best.

Getting a woody just thinking of it.... Fatty's clan would be tanks, shikamaru would be a buffing/debuffing, Sakura's healing, shino's ranged/pet class.... Fuck it would be awesome


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2014)

I just hope Kishi give some good ending chapters...

Kakashi better have some of Obito's/Rikudou's chakra left!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2014)

Scarf somehow involved .


----------



## Lowtwoannedoh (Oct 13, 2014)

I predict:

*Fight ends
*No new jutsu
*Sasuke and the whole world kiss the arse of Naruto
*Chapters try to keep you hungry for more
*Chapters add tons of random crap to give spinoff anime writers some plot and character ideas
*Sati, the Oracle, The Architect, and Kagyua all decided to reset the Matrix together. Then the sun rises on the Matrix.
*Sage of 6 Bad Jokes gives the Rinnegan to Kakashi along with a chakra boost
*Naruto and Sasuke return from their fight, find that Kakashi has already rescued everybody so he becomes Hokage
*Shueisha cashes in, making the ending really more like a fucking advert than the ending of a cool story

Fuckin love the idea that Sasuke is fighting one of Naruto's bunshins! Hope your prediction comes true dude!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 13, 2014)

Hexa said:


> There's no way Kishimoto was forced to end the manga.
> 
> I could definitely see him planning on ending the manga "this year",  agreeing with the movie guys on a specific end date, and then not properly planning around ending the manga at that date.



Exactly what I think happened.

It goes along with Kishi's "bad time estimations" which we've seen is true this entire manga. He's said "oh this will happen this year" and the shit doesn't happen until years later. He's even stated he's bad at predicting time. Chances are that he said "oh yeah I'll be done this time" and they set the movie's date up. Afterwards, Kishi said "oh shit...I won't be done in time...dammit" and then the manga had to be cut shorter. 

Makes sense.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 13, 2014)

Lowtwoannedoh said:


> I predict:
> 
> *Fight ends
> *No new jutsu
> ...



Hey I said only the chakra of Rikudou, not the Rinnegan!!!


----------



## mayumi (Oct 13, 2014)

The sad part is Kishi probably got himself terrible editors recently who did not help him manage his time to  write out the ending properly.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 13, 2014)

The fight will get serious. Both understand that they can't hold back now.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 13, 2014)

The fights ends.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 13, 2014)

fight continues and tnj happens in 697.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 13, 2014)

Plot twist: everything was just a genjutsu since Hagoromo meet them, Hagoromo was just testing them.

They are going to wake up in a space continuum where just two of them were moving and everyone is frozen.

Hagoromo will say, he tested both of them.


----------



## Klue (Oct 13, 2014)

Fight ends. TNJ begins with chapter 697.


----------



## lathia (Oct 13, 2014)

Ch. 696 = Beginning of TNJ and a cliffhanger with Sasuke's "resolve / answer." 
Ch. 697 = Sasuke's answer followed by chatter and the release of MT.
Ch. 698 = Obligatory reunion and talk.
Ch. 699 = Time skip to a few weeks of rebuilding and cliffhanger of the new movie.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 13, 2014)

I bet they both die casting Rinne Tensei, giving the world a second chance at understanding eachother


----------



## Nic (Oct 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fight ends. TNJ begins with chapter 697.



Chapter 696, TNJ ends.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 13, 2014)

Nic said:


> Chapter 696, TNJ ends.



Sasuke: Just kidding son. Actually, Itachi already TnJ'd me... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kusa (Oct 13, 2014)

I predict more bromance


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 13, 2014)

I hope for mutual compromise and acknowledgement once this fight ends, but I'm keeping my expectations low.

Naruto's opinion not being the only one taken in consideration is a rare occurrence.

But honestly, that would only perpetuate the Indra and Ashura issue. Nothing you could call true cooperation.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 13, 2014)

i expect tnj to start soon maybe even next chapter we will see sasuke start to relent in his actions


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Oct 13, 2014)

I predict that no matter what there _will _be bitching.

I foresee more talking rather than fighting. I don't think it'll be some big, drawn out, epic brawl the way everybody was expecting. I think it'll mostly be discussion with some punches thrown in.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 13, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Exactly what I think happened.
> 
> It goes along with Kishi's "bad time estimations" which we've seen is true this entire manga. He's said "oh this will happen this year" and the shit doesn't happen until years later. He's even stated he's bad at predicting time. Chances are that he said "oh yeah I'll be done this time" and they set the movie's date up. Afterwards, Kishi said "oh shit...I won't be done in time...dammit" and then the manga had to be cut shorter.
> 
> Makes sense.


shows how Kaguya was such a huge mistake

Juubi out of control for some chapters would have already been "introduced" and ready to make team 7 fight together, with Kaguya Kishi had to spend valuable time and still left her as a weak character that came out of no fucking where and was forgotten as fast...

if there is no part 3, what a fucking waste


----------



## Trojan (Oct 13, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Exactly what I think happened.
> 
> It goes along with Kishi's "bad time estimations" which we've seen is true this entire manga. He's said "oh this will happen this year" and the shit doesn't happen until years later. He's even stated he's bad at predicting time. Chances are that he said "oh yeah I'll be done this time" and they set the movie's date up. Afterwards, Kishi said "oh shit...I won't be done in time...dammit" and then the manga had to be cut shorter.
> 
> Makes sense.



you're strange. 

the past chapters you always seem to be happy, and say that it went exactly as you said/wanted. 
and when the news about the countdown came everything with you seemed to have gone upside down.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 13, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> I bet they both die casting Rinne Tensei, giving the world a second chance at understanding eachother




1. Both Naruto and Sasuke are alive in the canonical _The Last_ film.
2. Neither of them can use Rinnei Tensei.
3. Neji and no one else are resurrected in The Last, if they had been they'd have been the first sketches shown.


----------



## Klue (Oct 13, 2014)

Sasuke uses Rinne Tensei.



Naruto revives Sasuke with "_I'll never let you leave_" TNJ.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke uses Rinne Tensei.
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto revives Sasuke with "_I'll never let you leave_" TNJ.





i can see Sasuke using rinne tensei and then Naruto reviving him with his bijuu tears a la Pokemon the first movie


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 13, 2014)

Sakura for Hokage


----------



## Lurko (Oct 13, 2014)

Ewwww please no.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 14, 2014)

*Naruto 696: "A clash of words" *


*Sasuke:* Naruto, why doth thou interlope in my resolveth? Hast thou not supplicate me enough with thine saccharine words? 

*Naruto*: Good sir Sasuke, mine words are not honeyed to veil a malefic intent, only to save thee from...

*Sasuke:* Govern thy tongue! My will is naught that of knaives but of purest intent.

*Naruto:* Pure in what sense?! Pray do tell the justification of thine resolveth to baptize 'tis world in a sirocco of blood? Dost thou thinketh of such act as immaculate?!

*Sasuke:* ....

*Naruto:* If thou acts on thine misguided judgment, thou will make a mockery of thine elder brother's sacrifice.

*Sasuke:* Hast thou naught been listening or are thine ears too craven to not have heard? Mine elder brother and kin are but specters of days long past, as thou will soon be at the pointed thrust of mine hand's Chidori. 

*Naruto:* To embrace a serpent is to invite poison into thy veins, art thou so firm in thy shadowy resolute to allow such pain to coil thy heart, eat thy flesh that consumes one's being? 

*Sasuke:* I am made of sterner stuff than thee

*Naruto:* Thou art mistaken, for mine resolve to save thee from erring is in equal measure adamant.

*Sasuke:* Enough with 'tis prattle! Draw thy Rasengan and face me in the ephemeral solace of combat, Narutooo!!!

*Naruto:* Sasuuuukeeeee!!!

END


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2014)

I hope they just bang and get it over with


----------



## Bild (Oct 14, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Naruto 696: "A clash of words" *
> 
> 
> *Sasuke:* Naruto, why doth thou interlope in my resolveth? Hast thou not supplicate me enough with thine saccharine words?
> ...


----------



## kyuubi (Oct 14, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Naruto 696: "A clash of words" *
> 
> 
> *Sasuke:* Naruto, why doth thou interlope in my resolveth? Hast thou not supplicate me enough with thine saccharine words?
> ...



You should write Naruto in its entirety in a Shakespearean format.

I would pay to read it.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 14, 2014)

Title: The Crow.

The crow comes out of Naruto and pecks out Sasukes eyes.
The crow then turns into Odin the all father who summons all of Asgard to take over.
Everyone but the Asgardians die.

Next chapter preview: The Asgardian reform!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 14, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Naruto 696: "A clash of words" *
> 
> 
> *Sasuke:* Naruto, why doth thou interlope in my resolveth? Hast thou not supplicate me enough with thine saccharine words?
> ...



Spoiler pics:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Near the kiss:


----------



## Klona (Oct 14, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Naruto 696: "A clash of words" *
> 
> 
> *Sasuke:* Naruto, why doth thou interlope in my resolveth? Hast thou not supplicate me enough with thine saccharine words?
> ...



Someone make a chapter edit with this in it.
I will cry tears of blood and joy while laughing.


----------



## NW (Oct 14, 2014)

Fight concludes this chapter or the next, and the remaining chapters tie up loose ends.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2014)

Hopefully we see Kirin again too.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 14, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Hopefully we see Kirin again too.



What would be the point? Naruto has the FRS and since wind trumps lightning Kirin won't do much. Unless Sasuke plans on Naruto turning Kirin against him with his FRS so he can counter it himself with his Enton to create his very own Kekkai Touta... Actually that wouldn't be all that bad. 

But what I would really like to see is Sasuke tricking Naruto by using Kagebunshin for the very first time in the manga and Naruto in turn tricking Sasuke by using a S/T ninjutsu- Hiraishin- in the decisive moment. Just to mix things up. It's been an unwritten rule so far that Sasuke doesn't do bunshins because they are Naruto's territory just like Naruto would never use genjutsu or any kind of doujutsu. Naruto winning by bunshin feint has been done so often Kishi switching things up in this final moment would be rather cool.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 14, 2014)

696: Emo World

Sasuke: BlaBlaBla
Naruto: TnJ

*end fight*

Hagoromo: Now I will go
Kakashi: You have said it 3 times already... Just leave

*end chapter*


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2014)

Naruto is the first and damn well gonna be the last manga I ever read.


----------



## Azol (Oct 14, 2014)

Kishido said:


> 696: Emo World
> 
> Hagoromo: Now I will go
> Kakashi: You have said it 3 times already... Just leave
> ...





What Hagoromo's still doing here by the way? Making bets on who will win the final fight?



Jak N Blak said:


> Naruto is the first and damn well gonna be the last manga I ever read.



Same  It'll be hard to find a manga for which I have the same passion.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 14, 2014)

Azol said:


> What Hagoromo's still doing here by the way? Making bets on who will win the final fight?



Well, he gave Sasuke power while knowing his goals, trusting it would work out in the end. Sounds like a gambler to me 

But if he's going to make a bet with Kakashi.. Reviving Rin as the price? Would be the ultimate way to troll Obito


----------



## Mariko (Oct 14, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Well, he gave Sasuke power while knowing his goals, trusting it would work out in the end.* Sounds like a gambler to me
> 
> But if he's going to make a bet with Kakashi.. Reviving Rin as the price? Would be the ultimate way to troll Obito



He gave a time-limited power up to Sasuke, awaiting to see his reaction when he'll turn back to fodder...


----------



## vered (Oct 14, 2014)

Kishido said:


> 696: Emo World
> 
> Sasuke: BlaBlaBla
> Naruto: TnJ
> ...



At this rate i doubt he'll disappear till Naruto and Sasuke come back after their fight.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 14, 2014)

Last panel of 699:

Old Naruto put his bucket and tells to some kids: "This is how I met your mother [place a name]"


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 14, 2014)

There _is_ chapter this week right?

I predict a lot of talking, but it would really annoy me if it took 15 pages for Sasuke to finally see the wrong of his ways. Frankly, I think Sasuke is too far gone to ever be saved. He has his set of ideas and last chapter he admitted he understood Naruto's. I know it won't happen, but I wish he was killed.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 14, 2014)

OK alternative idea, if Hagoromo the idiot will stay until Milli Vanilli will finish their talk

Naruto: Oi ol man we love us now. Everything is fine and not like with your sons
Sasuke: <33

Hagoromo: I'm proud of you... You did better as my sons and me
Naruto: ?
Hagoromo: Yeah I "killed" my brother as well!

end chapter


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 14, 2014)

Deva Path said:


> There _is_ chapter this week right?
> 
> I predict a lot of talking, but it would really annoy me if it took 15 pages for Sasuke to finally see the wrong of his ways. Frankly, I think Sasuke is too far gone to ever be saved. He has his set of ideas and last chapter he admitted he understood Naruto's. I know it won't happen, but I wish he was killed.



 Obito kidnapped a woman immediately after childbirth.

Nagato killed his own teacher and wiped out a whole village  at a whim.

And even those guys weren't far too gone. 

Bin Laden could have been changed with a hug, believe it.


----------



## JPongo (Oct 14, 2014)

I just realized that a final fight of 5 chapters that WILL include a lot of flashbacks and dialogue IS A MISMATCH!!!


----------



## RBL (Oct 14, 2014)

*Naruto 696*. "A painful Truth"

*Naruto:*Neji is reviving.

*Sasuke:*No

*Neji:*Yes

End


----------



## Deana (Oct 14, 2014)

A Painful Truth . . . 

I'd rather be watching the dreams of the sleeping characters over watching this fight. Hell, I'd rather be watching the sleeping characters sleep over watching this fight.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Oct 14, 2014)

Naruto uses talk no jutsu
Sasuke breaks up in tears
Then they make up like two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that they are
Rock Lee stops by and kills them both
Rock Lee new Hokage
End


----------



## TRN (Oct 14, 2014)

Jiraiyaaa- said:


> Naruto uses talk no jutsu
> Sasuke breaks up in tears
> Then they make up like two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that they are
> Rock Lee stops by and kills them both
> ...



Rock lee better sit his ass down before sakura pull out her sleeping bombs again


----------



## ch1p (Oct 14, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Naruto 696: "A clash of words" *
> 
> 
> *Sasuke:* Naruto, why doth thou interlope in my resolveth? Hast thou not supplicate me enough with thine saccharine words?
> ...



Good.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 14, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Naruto 696: "A clash of words" *
> 
> 
> *Sasuke:* Naruto, why doth thou interlope in my resolveth? Hast thou not supplicate me enough with thine saccharine words?
> ...



Saving this.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2014)

Mizuki should just appear out of fucking nowhere.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 14, 2014)

Chapter 696 - Contradiction

Sasuke, "Were not the same people we were before"
Naruto, "But everything is exactly the same as the first time"
Sasuke, "In what way?"
Naruto, 'Well let's see..."
Naruto, "Didn't Sakura try to stop you last time and you Ko'd her?"
Sasuke, "But...uh this time I tried to kill her before so it makes less sense that she's into me...that's...different, right?"
Naruto, "No that's just dumb"
Sasuke, "Well whatever that's just one thing, everything else is different!"
Naruto, "You took us to the same exact battlefield as the first time"
Sasuke, "Yeah, but this time were having some crazy mecha battle"
Naruto, "It's still basically chidori and rasengan"
Sasuke, "Alright, but like this time my motivation is completely different"
Naruto, "No, just like last time you saw Itachi, went tsundere mode, and started attacking me instead of sharing your real feelings"
Sasuke, "What would you know about my real feelings...idiot...asshole...you stole my first kiss you know..i mean super idiot"
Sasuke, "But Ah, I got you now, this time you can see my real feelings, unlike last time"
Naruto, "Literally that was a plot line last time"
Naurto, "And that's another thing since I can see your heart, I already know that deep down your a good guy, so this is pretty pointless"
Naruto, "Why don't we just skip this and you just be a good guy now."
Sasuke, "How many chapters we got left"
Naruto, "Like three more, and we wasted most of this one with talking"
Sasuke, "You think Kishi can make a scene of us hugging it out, take up three chapters"
Naruto, "Oh for sure, he'll just do some dumb metaphorical shit"
Sasuke, "Like what?"
Naruto, "Idk, stab in the dark here, but something like showing us holding hands as kids transposed over chidori/rasengan, and like showing how every Indra/Ashura incarnation held hands like that, but end up clashing with chidori/Rasengan type stuff"
Sasuke, "Oh I get it rasengan/chidori is a methaphor for our love"
Naruto, "It took you till just now to get it, fuck dude"
Sasuke, "Is this chapter over yet"
Naruto, "Pretty much"
Sasuke, "Alright leap into my arms, I mean I hate you, you dumb idiot"
Naruto, "Fine, If it ends the fucking horrible story"

Chapter End

Next three chapters was Sasuke and Naruto hugging and holding hands

Manga End

Epilogue: He Just Doesn't Like you

Hinata, "Umm...Kishi-sama...umm...what about my scene in the epilogue with Naruto"
Kishi, "What scene?"
Hinata, "uh..you...uh..promised a scene where I get together with Naruto."
Sakura, "And what about my scene with Sasuke dammit"
Kishi, "Hinata hate to break it you, but your some stupid side character that I only played up to bait pairing fans"
Kishi, "and Sakura, I don't like you"
Kishi, "Hahaha. (time to go roll around in my money pool)"


----------



## Bild (Oct 14, 2014)

When is the chapter coming out this week, tomorrow or thursday?


----------



## Hexa (Oct 14, 2014)

Bild said:


> When is the chapter coming out this week, tomorrow or thursday?


Thursday, depending on your timezone.

About 30-40 hours from now, probably.


----------



## Hazuki (Oct 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Chapter 696 - Contradiction
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jiraiya, "hey don't you forgot something kishi  ? it's my money too !  i'm the one who  named this manga and i'm the one who wrotte this book  so don't forget it bro , see u later at my next book "

jiraiya, _"i live in your heart "_


----------



## Revolution (Oct 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Chapter 696 - Contradiction
> 
> Sasuke, "Were not the same people we were before"
> Naruto, "But everything is exactly the same as the first time"
> ...



best ending ever

being 24'd is a


----------



## Turrin (Oct 14, 2014)

Hazuki said:


> Jiraiya, "hey don't you forgot something kishi  ? it's my money too !  i'm the one who  named this manga and i'm the one who wrotte this book  so don't forget it bro , see u later at my next book "
> 
> jiraiya, _"i live in your heart "_



It's more like

Jiriaya, "So you brought back fodders with Edo-Tensei, but I don't even get to interact with Naruto before the end?"
Kishimoto, "Well your death was like the last high quality piece of writing I did, so i'm afraid to mess that up"
Jiriaya, "I'm sure if you tried you could do it, show some guts!"
Kishi, "Well I did have this plot line in the works where you and Orochimaru fight again"
Jiriaya, "Okay this sounds good"
Kishi, "Yeah and the place you fight is some valley with statues"
Kishi, "And...ugh...Orochimaru has this piercing attack that clashes with your Rasengan..."
Kishi, "Than you hold hands and hug it out"
Jiriaya, "That's literally what your doing with Sasuke and Naruto"
Kishi, "No, it's completely different plot line I've never used before"
Jiriaya, "Fuck it i'm better off dead"


----------



## JPongo (Oct 14, 2014)

I still find it incredible that Sasuke thinks he can hang with Naruto in a fight after seeing what the guy can do.

That genius intellect must be short-circuiting

What Sasuke needs is a non-Uchiha set of eyes then all will be well.


----------



## Jo-nov (Oct 14, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Naruto 696: "A clash of words" *
> 
> 
> *Sasuke:* Naruto, why doth thou interlope in my resolveth? Hast thou not supplicate me enough with thine saccharine words?
> ...



Ok, that made my night.


----------



## Lammy (Oct 15, 2014)

Turrin, you sound butthurt because it's super predictable the ending 

Actually - I hope Kishimoto leaves it on a cliffhanger. 

Or more depressing yet:  Just when Naruto and Sasuke seem to get along, Sakura comes in mistakenly thinking Sasuke's gonna kill Naruto, and she ends up killing Sasuke.

Sasuke allows this to happen. And Naruto is heartbroken but let's Sakura think she did the right thing... while totes boning her.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 15, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Naruto 696: "A clash of words" *
> 
> 
> *Sasuke:* Naruto, why doth thou interlope in my resolveth? Hast thou not supplicate me enough with thine saccharine words?
> ...




I already repped you but OMG I can't stop laughing at this, this was pure genius especially when they break away from the Shakespearean accent at the end with "Narutooo!!!" "Sasuuuukeeee!!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 15, 2014)

son_michael said:


> I already repped you but OMG I can't stop laughing at this, this was pure genius especially when they break away from the Shakespearean accent at the end with "Narutooo!!!" "Sasuuuukeeee!!!



"Draw thy Rasengan."


----------



## Veritas17 (Oct 15, 2014)

Naruto accidentally kills Sasuke, which was his plan the whole time - to take the full hatred of the Uchiha with him to the grave. In his death, he passes his eyes on to Naruto telling him to keep looking to the future... etc. etc.

OR.

Naruto let's Sasuke kill him or they mutually kill each other. Thus stopping his friend but also willing to go the extra mile to do what is needed to protect everyone and in his dying moments, him and Sasuke unlock everyone's last remaining genjutsu from the plant and engrave both their names in history forever.

Shrugs, I have no fucking clue at this point.


----------



## Bild (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't get why folks keep killing either Naruto or Sasuke in their predictions when it has been spoiled already by 'Naruto: The Last' promos they are both alive.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 15, 2014)

Bild said:


> I don't get why folks keep killing either Naruto or Sasuke in their predictions when it has been spoiled already by 'Naruto: The Last' promos they are both alive.



The narutoverse has its Shenron (Rinne tensei), which means death doesn't mean anything...


----------



## Plague (Oct 15, 2014)

Bild said:


> I don't get why folks keep killing either Naruto or Sasuke in their predictions when it has been spoiled already by 'Naruto: The Last' promos they are both alive.



Wishful thinking


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 15, 2014)

An awful, boring ass fight complete with the same overly sentimental crap we've had shoved down our throats every time.

God this manga is fucking terrible.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 15, 2014)

does anyone else feel like we're under Tsukuyomi in real life? maybe in 4 weeks we will find out the reaL REAL ending when Naruto ends Mugen Tsukuyomi

edit: Naruto is holding back because he knows it isnt real


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 15, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> *Naruto 696: "A clash of words" *
> 
> 
> *Sasuke:* Naruto, why doth thou interlope in my resolveth? Hast thou not supplicate me enough with thine saccharine words?
> ...


----------



## Revolution (Oct 15, 2014)

*Prediction through the end of the manga*

Sasuke wants power while Naruto wants popularity.

Sasuke will make a compromise that he will spare the lives of the Lage and release the tailed beasts if Naruto gives Sasuke he other half of the seal power (the circle).  

Sasuke also cannot return to Konoha because there is nothing for him their but a prison cell for him to die in or a prison district where any children and grandchildren he has will only be persecuted and executed like his predecessors.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 15, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Well, he gave Sasuke power while knowing his goals, trusting it would work out in the end. Sounds like a gambler to me
> 
> But if he's going to make a bet with Kakashi.. Reviving Rin as the price? *Would be the ultimate way to troll Obito*



Obito would simply return with his Jesus power


----------



## Veritas17 (Oct 15, 2014)

I haven't seen nor heard of what you're speaking about or else I probably wouldn't have mentioned it... mind tossing a link out there to this info?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasuke kills Naruto, revealed that it was a Kage Bunshin. During the fight real Naruto got the other half of Kurama.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 15, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Sasuke wants power while Naruto wants popularity.
> 
> Sasuke will make a compromise that he will spare the lives of the Lage and release the tailed beasts if Naruto gives Sasuke he other half of the seal power (the circle).
> 
> Sasuke also cannot return to Konoha because there is nothing for him their but a prison cell for him to die in or a prison district where any children and grandchildren he has will only be persecuted and executed like his predecessors.



"I made a promise, way back then. That I'd definitely bring Sasuke back. Sensei! You know how I work, don't you? I'll be back!!"

followed by words from the Sage such as

"Because I'm hoping that this time around, it will be hate that transforms into love."

And don't forget Naruto's big promise the chapter before this one: "No... the feud between the two brothers... ENDS TODAY."


You really think we'd get all of THAT exposition and Sasuke's sticking to his power hungry/elder brother shtick when this is all over?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes because power is protection.

The reason the Uchiha died is because the clan had no power in the village and the power that was, killed them.

It's funny how power is always used to villianize someone because when the Hero has power no one has any qualms.

With power Sasuke will finally be able to protect people and himself from the kinds of forces that have tried to destroy him since he was 8 (yes, Konoha tried to kill Sasuke at age 8 but people conviniently forget that)

Most of us have a lot of power and tend to take it for granted. Privillage does not exist.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 15, 2014)

'Naruto wants popularity'? Seriously Sarahmint, that is a pretty pathetic piece of slander at Naruto. And you claim you don't hate him.


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 15, 2014)

If all happens to be an illusion that would explain how naruto and sasuke run through 2 countries in 5 minutes. One last Obito troll please.

Fight ended when he casted MT with the tree. Everybody is dreaming. gg no re.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2014)

I had a dream tonight. ( Legit, I swear. )

The Fight is off panelled.
The ninjas have been freed from MT, we don't know how.
We swtich to Oro lair where a Snake summode by Oro bites Neji's ass.
Oro : "If he's not waking, I guess that means he's dead."
Neji : ...... OUCH !
Oro : "Oh, well, Turns out he's alive. Too bad. ."


----------



## Kishido (Oct 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I had a dream tonight. ( Legit, I swear. )
> 
> The Fight is off panelled.
> The ninjas have been freed from MT, we don't know how.
> ...



And suddenly the bird is seen to be alive as well

(BTW the bird scene is the worst panel ever)


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 15, 2014)

i predict that sasuke will brag about his newly found expertise of the rinnegan and never use it....oh wait, that was last chapter.....


----------



## Shattering (Oct 15, 2014)

jgalt7 said:


> i predict that sasuke will brag about his newly found expertise of the rinnegan and never use it....oh wait, that was last chapter.....



Becomes a pro Rinnegan user, keeps spamming MS because it sucks.

Your new meme


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2014)

I was under the impression that Sasuke's rinnegan is different and since Nagato or Madara never had any sort of teleportation jutsu like Sasuke, Sasuke hasn't most of the jutsu Nagato used except Chibaku Tensei. Since Madara and Nagato has the same eyes, they should be able to use the same jutsu, however that does not apply to Sasuke.

He did used his teleport ability last chapter, though.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I was under the impression that Sasuke's rinnegan is different and since Nagato or Madara never had any sort of teleportation jutsu like Sasuke, Sasuke hasn't most of the jutsu Nagato used except Chibaku Tensei.
> He did used his teleport ability last chapter.



He used a katon too, Sasuke is wise better start  with low quality jutsus and then jump on the big Susano'os


----------



## Alec (Oct 15, 2014)

Naruto uses Plot-No Jutsu


----------



## Benihisago (Oct 15, 2014)

I like to keep an open mind on things here but from what I gather, that either indicates that TnJ is completed, or Sasuke and Naruto's mechs get destroyed and Naruto (finally) uses some Toad-Based sage Jutsu a la Jiraiya.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 15, 2014)

Can tell fake because the series hasn't had a good chapter since Bee fucked up Sasuke.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 15, 2014)

Naruto TnJ'ing Sasuke with Sexy no Jutsu? 

That's going to be one hell of a chapter


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 15, 2014)

Naruto should do a sexy jutsu with Itachi getting anally raped via Danzo


----------



## Prak961 (Oct 15, 2014)

*18SX Warning: Reverse Sexy no Jutsu Incoming!!*



Mariko said:


> Dat jutsu?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Saucegay has a crush on Jiraiya & Naruto uses reverse Sexy no Jutsu on him?!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 15, 2014)

reverse sexy no jutsu like , will Naruto transform into his own naked version?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2014)

サスケが術をする時、ナルトは無限月読を開放して、サスケに螺旋丸を打付ける
怒りのサスケはナルトを留めさす時、突然ヒナタが現れてナルトを守る。
おわり


not sure about that


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> サスケが術をする時、ナルトは無限月読を開放して、サスケに螺旋丸を打付ける
> 怒りのサスケはナルトを留めさす時、突然ヒナタが現れてナルトを守る。
> おわり
> 
> ...



Its very fake.


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> サスケが術をする時、ナルトは無限月読を開放して、サスケに螺旋丸を打付ける
> 怒りのサスケはナルトを留めさす時、突然ヒナタが現れてナルトを守る。
> おわり
> 
> ...



Naruto dispelling Infinite Tsukuyomi, Orochimaru and Hinata randomly showing up. lol, nah


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2014)

Orochimaru is not in this, it's Rasengan. Ends by the same kanji.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 15, 2014)

Seems too sudden. I'd think there's at least one more chapter dedicated to the fight, as a wrap up.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> サスケが術をする時、ナルトは無限月読を開放して、サスケに螺旋丸を打付ける
> 怒りのサスケはナルトを留めさす時、突然ヒナタが現れてナルトを守る。
> おわり
> 
> ...



What's does it say? 
Nevermind, though if its real what better way. Wrap up the fight and take care of the others who are in cacoons.


----------



## Prak961 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> reverse sexy no jutsu like , will Naruto transform into his own naked version?



no, will transform into naked "ero sennin"


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 15, 2014)

I predict a taijutsu bout, ending with Chidori vs Rasengan mano a mano instead of chakra mechs.

And then, NAruto talks Sasuke out of his revolution, and that whole plotline is forgotten about very very quickly.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 15, 2014)

If that spoiler that yagami posted is true.

It said about where Naruto finish Sasuke off with rasengan, and Hinata suddenly appears. Though it would he quite surprising. I don't see another fight lasting next chapter without solving the genjutsu cacoon issue.


----------



## Benihisago (Oct 15, 2014)

What I gather may be from the translation:
Sasuke and Naruto each use their seals to create an empowered rasengan/chidori and clash, it ends up dispelling ET to which Sasuke realizes he must end the battle quickly. Hinata appears to protect Naruto.

Totally fake unless Hinata randomly became some speed demon who could be capable of blitzing Kaguya, or she somehow teleported there because of Byakugan-Kishi logic.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 15, 2014)

Benihisago said:


> What I gather may be from the translation:
> Sasuke and Naruto each use their seals to create an empowered rasengan/chidori and clash, it ends up dispelling ET to which Sasuke realizes he must end the battle quickly. Hinata appears to protect Naruto.
> 
> Totally fake unless Hinata randomly became some speed demon who could be capable of blitzing Kaguya, or she somehow teleported there because of Byakugan-Kishi logic.



If this turns out to be real lets not be surprise. Its Wednesday so who knows.


----------



## SilenceOz (Oct 15, 2014)

Predicting they fight for a bit. Chapter ends with Sasuke exhausted and at deaths door. Next chapter 
He realises that his life is over and he can't change the world they have a talk and Sasuke releases the infinite Tsu. 

Sasuke dies last two chapters deal with aftermath.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep it's fake, it was said in concrete terms you need to form the rat hand sign with the Rinnegan+bijuu chakra to dispel MT, Hinata being there makes no sense either. Someone is trying to rile up pairing tards.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 15, 2014)

accidental dispell? would be stupid


----------



## Jesus (Oct 15, 2014)

Benihisago said:


> Hinata appears to protect Naruto.



 **


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 15, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Yep it's fake, it was said in concrete terms you need to form the rat hand sign with the Rinnegan+bijuu chakra to dispel MT, Hinata being there makes no sense either. Someone is trying to rile up pairing tards.



And how would Sasuke would cooperate especially if he gets beaten to near death? That we will wait and see.


----------



## weething (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> reverse sexy no jutsu like , will Naruto transform into his own naked version?





Prak961 said:


> no, will transform into naked "ero sennin"




Nope, Naruto will Sexy Jutsu into Itachi, we all know that Sasuke is hard up for his Bro'mance...


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, that is obviously fake. 

Come on, guys. Don't do this to yourselves ;-;


----------



## Benihisago (Oct 15, 2014)

Only one thing was claimed to be a "real" spoiler, it was a picture of Jiraiya. Was posted around 8:30 this morning and the person who posted it said chapter would be out 4 hours or so from then. So in like an hour or two apparently.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2014)

I wish the entire chapter is only TnJ and the winner appears in the last page or 2.


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Orochimaru is not in this, it's Rasengan. Ends by the same kanji.



lol shit I need to learn to stop skimming


----------



## Gabe (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> accidental dispell? would be stupid



It would not be surprised if this happens


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 15, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I wish the entire chapter is only TnJ and the winner appears in the last page or 2.



Even if the winner is Sasuke?

...or Hinata? 

Hinata: Bad boy Sasuke-kun 

Sasuke: Damn..the golden byakugam


----------



## Kishido (Oct 15, 2014)

LOl that somehow makes no sense. I would LOL if Sasuke will try to kill Hinata... Holy shit... Would love to see if people would still say he is a good guy with proper logic


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 15, 2014)

Kishido said:


> LOl that somehow makes no sense. I would LOL if Sasuke will try to kill Hinata... Holy shit... *Would love to see if people would still say he is a good guy with proper logic*



You clearly underestimate certain fans.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 15, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Yep it's fake, it was said in concrete terms you need to form the *rat hand sign* with the Rinnegan+bijuu chakra to dispel MT, Hinata being there makes no sense either. Someone is trying to rile up pairing tards.



when was that thing about the rat hand sign said? I only recall Hagoromo saying that it would take Sasuke and Naruto both to recreate the seal and undo MT


----------



## Kishido (Oct 15, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> You clearly underestimate certain fans.



True that...

Only Hamura can save this manga


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> when was that thing about the rat hand sign said? I only recall Hagoromo saying that it would take Sasuke and Naruto both to recreate the seal and undo MT



Viz translation and Takl's or Geg's(Don't remember) translation from the raw.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 15, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Viz translation and Takl's or Geg's(Don't remember) translation from the raw.



Thanks. The translations I read must have gotten that wrong.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Even if the winner is Sasuke?
> 
> ...or Hinata?
> 
> ...



hell no. 

I want that to happen because in that case Naruto defeated Sasuke with one fucking attack. 
It would be gorgeous to see all the butthurtness.


----------



## weething (Oct 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Here sir...
> 
> *VIZ*:
> ​



so if Naruto can get in close with Sasuke like Obito did with Kakashi, he can just weave the signs with one of Sasuke's free hands?  or do both of them have to do the sign independently?  meh, guess we'll find out...


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 15, 2014)

weething said:


> so if Naruto can get in close with Sasuke like Obito did with Kakashi, he can just weave the signs with one of Sasuke's free hands?  or do both of them have to do the sign independently?  meh, guess we'll find out...



Pretty sure it's individually or else it's going to look mighty gay.


----------



## weething (Oct 15, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Pretty sure it's individually or else it's going to look mighty gay.



since when has that been a consideration? 2 fingers up the bung?  "100(0?) years of pain" anyone?  I think that one will show up in this fight just for nostalgia purposes...

and actually looking at that sign, all that has to happen is Sasuke grabs Naruto's fingers with his right hand from behind and to the right when Naruto is creating shadow clones and poof the Rat sign is done...


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 15, 2014)

weething said:


> "100(0?) years of pain" anyone?


I bet Naruto does it



Sword Sage said:


> And how would Sasuke would cooperate especially if he gets beaten to near death? That we will wait and see.



Could you please stop denying what's right in front of you


----------



## weething (Oct 15, 2014)

C-Moon said:


> I bet Naruto does it
> 
> Ultimate Kakashi nod


----------



## Sage (Oct 15, 2014)

It would be interesting if they were multi-tasking, basically their physical bodies are still going at it fighting with all they have but in this spirit dimension their conscious have a sit down and discuss the future and each others plans, a straight diplomatic debate and more flashbacks of the good times. The story goes back and forth from the real world to this virtual one.

Naruto seems to do this a lot with some of his major battles like with Obito and then with Pein when he lost control and met Minato. Whatever this dimension is, Naruto might be the one who initiated it based on how often it happens in his fights. Weird because it sounds like a genjutsu but somehow Naruto is able to get into peoples brain through their heart.


----------



## Recal (Oct 15, 2014)

Geg said:


> Naruto dispelling Infinite Tsukuyomi, Orochimaru and Hinata randomly showing up. lol, nah



Hopes up... 



Yagami1211 said:


> Orochimaru is not in this, it's Rasengan. Ends by the same kanji.



Hopes dashed.


----------



## Euraj (Oct 15, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Pretty sure it's individually or else it's going to look mighty gay.


Naruto's hand looks like it was damaged in the movie. Sasuke could just do him a favor at the end and lend him a hand..........


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Oct 15, 2014)

oh man, with 4 chapters left I forgot about Orochimaru. I still refuse to accept that he is actually alive rather this is just a temporary existence in the real world. There is not enough time to explain his situation.

I am hoping once Sasuke reveals Naruto is his 'wind' Orochiamru would feel content somehow (something having to do with his bond with Jiraiya) and gracefully forfeit himself to the afterlife, no more fighting death to achieve immortality.


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Someone is trying to rile up pairing tards.



too late


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, now that I know it needs to be a rat simple, I'm guessing they need to make the sign together and make it really gay and stuff.

Speaking of which, since they're reincarnations of brothers... would that be i*c*st? Hm


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 15, 2014)

Orochimaru uses Spiral zetsu and Madara.  Body to set him and taka free. Sasuke defeats naruto with Izanagi and Izanami combo. Naruto  tnj before his defeats and sasuke on a whim decides another path for his revolution to take form. Through Izanami Naruto learns to finally accept his destiny as a shinobi. Naruto will push aside his dreams for Hokage and being accepted by everyone and acknowledge by his enemies to become a shinobi of change.

Both Naruto and Sasuke will recieve much needed character growth


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Orochimaru uses Spiral zetsu and Madara.  Body to set him and taka free. Sasuke defeats naruto with Izanagi and Izanami combo. Naruto  tnj before his defeats and sasuke on a whim decides another path for his revolution to take form. Through Izanami Naruto learns to finally accept his destiny as a shinobi. Naruto will push aside his dreams for Hokage and being accepted by everyone and acknowledge by his enemies to become a shinobi of change.
> 
> Both Naruto and Sasuke will recieve much needed character growth



What Izanami will do to Naruto anyway. He accepted who he is, where he is from, what he must do etc ... ?


----------



## takL (Oct 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> サスケが術をする時、ナルトは無限月読を開放して、サスケに螺旋丸を打付ける
> 怒りのサスケはナルトを留めさす時、突然ヒナタが現れてナルトを守る。
> おわり
> 
> ...



fake. not by jp for sure.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 15, 2014)

"Amazing. How do you do it, Naruto?

You've always been like this, ever since the day I first met you; always ready to meet the next challenge, even if it's bigger than you are...

It was the same in the Chuunin Exams. You had improved so much that it made Gaara look like he was standing still. Your power had increased so dramatically since our tree climbing in the Hidden Mist that I thought you had done it, I thought that you had become a Super Ninja! It tore me apart! How could a low-class orphan accomplish so easily what I...I had to struggle my whole life to achieve!?

After three millennia, it just finally happened; a new Super Ninja has emerged, and, somehow, I have become this pauper's witness. Then at last, it happened. I too transformed. After living every moment of every day for the singular purpose of surpassing you, I finally became a Super Ninja myself, the Prince had reclaimed his throne and fulfilled his destiny. But no matter how strong I became, your power still exceeded mine.

At first, I thought it was your loved ones; that it was your instinct to protect them that spurred you on and pushed you beyond your limits. But then I found myself with a 4-man squad of my own, and my power... didn't increase at all.

I used to fight for the sheer pleasure of it; for the thrill of the hunt, oh I had the strength unmeasurable - I spared no one. And yet, you showed mercy to everyone, even your fiercest enemies, even me! Yet, you never fought to kill, or for revenge. Only to test your limits and to push yourself beyond them, to become the strongest you could possibly be. How can a Ninja fight like that and at the same time be so gentle that he wouldn't hurt a fly? It makes me angry just thinking about it! But, perhaps it is my anger that has made me blind to the truth for so long. I see it now, this day has made it all too clear.

You're better than me Naruto. You are the best."
— Vegeta Sasuke Uchiha


----------



## BisonLlama (Oct 15, 2014)

Dude, as much as I like Hinata and NaruHina...

Hinata has nothing to do with Naruto and Sasuke's fight/argument/love-making going on right here.


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 15, 2014)

Isn't Hinata still in MT?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 15, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Leaked script from the chapter;
> 
> "Amazing. How do you do it, Naruto?
> 
> ...



Except that Vegeta was weaker than Goku from Day 1. 

Sasuke and Naruto have a different dynamic.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 15, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Isn't Hinata still in MT?



The Golden Byakugam which she is going to awaken in this chapter will free her from MT, because as everyone knows the Rinnegan is only the poor man's substitute for the noble GB. It's the eye Kaguya truly wanted to have, but because she couldn't awaken it she ate the fruit and grew herself a Rinnegan instead.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 15, 2014)

If anything...this manga better end with a plot twist so big that it keeps us talking all the way into 2015. Lmao.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 15, 2014)

Although I wouldn't be at all surprised to see an "everybody suddenly shows up to protect their messiah Naruto from Sasuke, a mostly already TNJ'd Sasuke begrudgingly says it isn't worth the trouble and gives up with a smile" sort of ending.  What we really need is one more assertion of how morally flawless Naruto is and somesuch.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> If anything...this manga better end with a plot twist so big that it keeps us talking all the way into 2015. Lmao.


it will be Naruto waking up from a nightmare


----------



## Lammy (Oct 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> If anything...this manga better end with a plot twist so big that it keeps us talking all the way into 2015. Lmao.




I can almost guarentee it will.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 15, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Except that Vegeta was weaker than Goku from Day 1.
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto have a different dynamic.



Not really vegeta did surpass goku a few times. funny thing goku never beat vegeta either he was always obsessed with goku beating him but he never did. he was actually beaten by a combination of goku, gohan, krillian and Yajirobe.


----------



## atenzor (Oct 15, 2014)

Did someone say plot twist?

It will be revealed in last chapter, last page, last panel...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ramen Guy was the main antagonist from the beginning...


----------



## James (Oct 15, 2014)

Real plot twist.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The entire series after the first few pages was 12 year old Naruto writing increasingly bad comics about his own quest to not be a loser and become Hokage.

Super spoilers: He's still a loser and never passed the genin test. Sugoi!


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 15, 2014)

Can't lie. Kinda disappointed Naruto's Megazord is still JUST Kurama.
I thought it would've been a weird new combination looking Bijuu.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, OP spoilers appear so we get Naruto's soon.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Can't lie. Kinda disappointed Naruto's Megazord is still JUST Kurama.
> I thought it would've been a weird new combination looking Bijuu.


Know what I would have liked? 

Sasuke using the Kyubi with his PS, and Naruto's Biju avatar being the full kyubi but with wood armor.

But no, Kishi didn't change shit.
ck


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> What Izanami will do to Naruto anyway. He accepted who he is, where he is from, what he must do etc ... ?



Naruto is fighting against destiny and has been since the series has begun. The Destiny that is Shinobi that he has been reecting. Izanami will trap him and Naruto will come back out as a slightly changed person with a new attitude. But will still be the same. He will get that Kabuto enlightment


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 16, 2014)

I thought the mind fight against "Evil Naruto" was Naruto's personal Izanami?!?

Hence he might actually be "immune" against a possible Izanami from Sasuke(??)


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2014)

Evil Naruto would've been an awesome villain.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 16, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> I thought the mind fight against "Evil Naruto" was Naruto's personal Izanami?!?
> 
> Hence he might actually be "immune" against a possible Izanami from Sasuke(??)



Well this might go back to my theory of Naruto and Sasuke both being the children of prophecy. The child with such powers in his eyes will lead a revolution. In Jiraiya book Naruto thought the story was about him but in reality the story was about Nagato. I think it will happen again here.  Naruto will get izanami and will learn to accept his destiny. Then when he does we as the readers will find out who is really destined to lead this world to peace.(Hint: Ashura's decendents have lead the world this far and no peace has been found.)


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Worth noting that movie-poster Sasuke has both eyes intact, so anything Izanami-related is unlikely, unless Jesus Naruto can fix that too.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 16, 2014)

> Naruto will get izanami and will learn to accept his destiny.




However Sasuke appears to have two healthy eyes in the upcoming movie ;-)


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Know what I would have liked?



Distinct ocular jutsu? 



BlinkST said:


> Sasuke using the Kyubi with his PS



With only half 9-Tails? 


Madara did it better. 



BlinkST said:


> Naruto's Biju avatar being the full kyubi but with wood armor.



I haven't heard an idea this unappealing since your Chibaku Tensei + Amaterasu combo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Forgive me dawg, I had to do it. 



BlinkST said:


> But no, Kishi didn't change shit.
> ck



As expected.


ck


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2014)

Izanami would fail vs naruto he already know who he is. He would break it in seconds. You need someone like kabuto who did not know who he is. Naruto already accepted his true self when he faced dark naruto.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 16, 2014)

So it seems that Sasuke new jutsu did the trick. Now to wait for the bext chapter where Naruto gets the ipper hand.

Remember one side is winning and seem impossible for the other side to win, then they change it. Kishi style.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> However Sasuke appears to have two healthy eyes in the upcoming movie ;-)



Rinnegan doesn't lose its light.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 16, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> So it seems that Sasuke new jutsu did the trick.




What'cha talkin about??


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 16, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> What'cha talkin about??



Chinese manga is out.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 16, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Chinese manga is out.




Can you post a link?


----------



## Anko-san (Oct 16, 2014)

Well how about a link then xD


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 16, 2014)

Kishi unveils Curse Seal: Senjutsu. And Sasuke starts spamming eye Techniques. Sasuke will only showcase God, Ghost, Human realm powers


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, that's fantastic. Can't you post a link then??


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> So it seems that Sasuke new jutsu did the trick.



Maybe it will, maybe it won't, but regardless....


LINK


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2014)

Chinese manga out? Wut


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Maybe it will, maybe it won't, but regardless....
> 
> 
> LINK




LOL, Kindergarten...


----------



## Jad (Oct 16, 2014)

Why do you guys always fall for KAKASHI10? He probably had like one good time where he provided spoilers, but nowadays he just leads you on. Everything is bullshit until links and pics and confirmation from actual sources. That's all you gotta know.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 16, 2014)

Jad said:


> Why do you guys always fall for KAKASHI10? He probably had like one good time where he provided spoilers, but nowadays he just leads you on. Everything is bullshit until links and pics and confirmation from actual sources. That's all you gotta know.




I considered the users here to be more mature. My mistake.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2014)

KAKASHI10...
Trolling until the bitter end.


----------



## Jad (Oct 16, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> I considered the users here to be more mature. My mistake.



Well, I don't blame newer users 

However it's better to be skeptical than gullible in this sought of arena.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2014)

Jad said:


> Why do you guys always fall for KAKASHI10? He probably had like one good time where he provided spoilers, but nowadays he just leads you on. Everything is bullshit until links and pics and confirmation from actual sources. That's all you gotta know.



He has 3 minutes, or 3,000 point neg it shall be.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 16, 2014)

Predicting that near the end of the chapter Naruto's right hand ends up severely injured to match his bandaged hand in The Last.


----------



## Jad (Oct 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> He has 3 minutes, or *3,000 point neg* it shall be.



You gotta give the bolded a cool name like,

"Hundred Crack Fist Neg Point-uru"


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2014)

Lol. Why the poop didn't they change Naruto's pants for the movie dammit.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 16, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> I considered the users here to be more mature. My mistake.



You search for maturity in the one section that is the furthest from attaining it.

The telegrams is a fandom battlefield and nothing beyond that.

Abandon all hope, ye who enters.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 16, 2014)

Save us Choku Tomoe, You're our only hope.(To squeeze some bad-assery out of this manga in -4 chapters.)


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 16, 2014)

James said:


> Real plot twist.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not unlike the ending of St. Elsewhere where it was revealed that everything that occurred in the series was just the imagination of a special child.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 16, 2014)

The battle gets serious. Naruto accepts that he has to go at full power and stop holding back.
Sasuke is on defense barely countering.
Chapter ends with defeated Sasuke on the ground.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto uses that steam Chakra to power up again and overwhelm sasuke abit until Sasuke unveils some new doujutsu. Some talking happens and Sasuke reveals CS Lvl 1 with Snake Sage Markings over his eyes ending the chapter.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 16, 2014)

We're still missing a couple of flashbacks:

- Hospital roof fight 

- Team Yamato encountering Sasuke in Oro's lair

-  Naruto and Sasuke in the Five Kage Summit

- Sasuke flashback of Itachi in the DSM Kabuto fight

- Uchiha massacre flashback

- Sasuke vs Itachi flashback

- Naruto and Nagato flashback


----------



## Jad (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a gut feeling Kishi is going to give us a full chapter of talking. Think about it, this is the first time Naruto and Sasuke have had a chance to actually talk for an extensive long time, without trying to hurt each other. Kishimoto probably wants to make sure fans get a proper closure between the characters that means something, and holds weight. Which by the way, won't be fun to read. Not just half a chapter of talking, then resolution. This manga has been going on since the 90's? So yeah, this is going to be just one big long talking session in my opinion.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 16, 2014)

More tnj i bet.


----------



## Plague (Oct 16, 2014)

Will we get the chapter in the next few hours or do we have to wait til noon tomorrow?


----------



## Jad (Oct 16, 2014)

Plague said:


> Will we get the chapter in the next few hours or do we have to wait til noon tomorrow?



Few hours is the most accurate estimate. Shounen releases have settled into their new time slot for quite a while now. It's become routine, so I don't see why this week would be any different.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 16, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Not unlike the ending of St. Elsewhere where it was revealed that everything that occurred in the series was just the imagination of a special child.



One of the lamest kinds of reveal I've seen.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 16, 2014)

i predict tnj and taijutsu then more tnj then genjutsu and a break in genjutsu


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 16, 2014)

Jad said:


> Few hours is the most accurate estimate. Shounen releases have settled into their new time slot for quite a while now. It's become routine, so I don't see why this week would be any different.



because last week it wasnt. and two weeks before that it wasnt either >_>.....But ontopic I am also interested not only in the chapter but also more details towards the databook and the big announcement coming up. Im sure we will see some more teasers.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 16, 2014)

Do we know for a fact that a new databook will be released?


----------



## Azula (Oct 16, 2014)

Sakura wakes from a refreshing nap, more talk and the fight resumes in last two pages


----------



## Trojan (Oct 16, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Do we know for a fact that a new databook will be released?



yes. U_U
....


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 16, 2014)

Flashback for next three chapters. Then one of them gets one-shotted.


----------



## Plague (Oct 16, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Flashback for next three chapters. Then one of them gets one-shotted.



That would be funny as fuck! XD


----------



## Memory (Oct 16, 2014)

Holy shit, 42 members reading. 
Anyways, in this chapter there will be more bullshit like on 695.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2014)

Databook for the Dome


----------



## Memory (Oct 16, 2014)

Something tells me One Piece will stretch out to 1000.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 16, 2014)

I predict Hagoromo finally leaves.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 16, 2014)

And Obito returns.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 16, 2014)

Swagbito Uchiha said:


> Something tells me One Piece will stretch out to 1000.



Something tells me Oda will end his manga properly w/o rushing it...


----------



## Deynard (Oct 16, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Something tells me Oda will end his manga properly w/o rushing it...



Oda is love Oda i life.


Btw chap 696 - Naruto vs Sasuke 3

Now they kiss.



Luiz said:


> And Obito returns.



Thanks Satan.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 16, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Something tells me Oda will end his manga properly w/o rushing it...



Are you sure?


----------



## Mizura (Oct 16, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Are you sure?


Nah, Oda won't ever rush the ending. It'll be a huge arc that lasts 200 chapters, you'll see.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2014)

I predict someone is crying
Sasuke is a lil shit


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 16, 2014)

sakura slays


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 16, 2014)

10 pages wasted in hagomoro saying good bye.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 16, 2014)

I predict lovemaking


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 16, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Nah, Oda won't ever rush the ending. It'll be a huge arc that lasts 200 chapters, you'll see.



See what? I stop reading 2 years ago.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 16, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> 10 pages wasted in hagomoro saying good bye.



10 pages of silent Hagoromo and silent Kakashi embarrassingly staring at each other... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




...playing to "the one who blinks the first loose" game...


----------



## ch1p (Oct 16, 2014)

Hagoromo may only leave once he sees Naruto and Sasuke be fweinds and back with the rest of team 7, so his soul can rest in peace finally knowing that somehow others cleaned up his shit for him.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 16, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And Obito returns.






too early for that


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 16, 2014)

I predict that Hagoromo still won't leave despite claiming that this is it for him, like that one friend or relative to asks to crash at your place for a few days but never fucking leaves. In fact, I almost expect him to stick around for the time skip epilogue and to still be claiming that he's totally leaving for real this time, guys.


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2014)

if we dont get movie info, i hope we at least get a cover for the chapter. 

4 chapters left. 4 covers should not be a problem seeing the last cover we got was with.... who was it, kisame?


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 16, 2014)

Did I miss an Evil post or something? Why is everyone talking about Hagoromo


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2014)

lol said:


> Did I miss an Evil post or something? Why is everyone talking about Hagoromo





lain2501 said:


> 10 pages wasted in hagomoro saying good bye.



very valid prediction to be honest


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto & Sasuke: ! 

Naruto: What's that flying towards us?!

Sasuke: It can't be.... A White Susanoo?

Naruto: Huh?! but who is.....

Hinata: Th-thank you Obito-san....

Naruto: Hinata!

Sasuke: Agh! again!

Hinata: Now I'll be able to protect Naruto-kun!

"What powers will the Byakusharingan Susanoo display?!"

696 END


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

Obito will survive through the Will of Rin  

Here's something I don't think anyone has really discussed; what if Naruto and Sasuke both become Hokage? 

And Konoha add Obito (with popped eyes and goggles), Kakashi, Sasuke, and Naruto all to the Hokage Monument? 

But yeah - multi-Kage appointment - thoughts?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 16, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Naruto & Sasuke: !
> 
> Naruto: What's that flying towards us?!
> 
> ...



If we're going to say 'fuck you' to logic anyway, why not revive Neji while we're at it? He's the inventor of the byakusharingan after all


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 16, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Naruto & Sasuke: !
> 
> Naruto: What's that flying towards us?!
> 
> ...



But would it be enough to make NaruHina canon? 

Naruto: You are amazing Hinata!!! You will always be a great friend to me like Shika or Gaara!!

Hinata: (Noooo...friendzone  )

Maybe if the Golden Byakugam can hypnotize Naruto...

That said its only 4 chapters before the manga ends so Kishi better hurry with the Golden Byakugam.

Or by giving Sasuke the Yata mirror. That shit would cause the forums to explode. Yata tanks a super bijuudama/bijuushurken...we got a shitstorm of epic proportions. Naruto destroys it with a mere rasengan...we got a shitstorm of epic proportions.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 16, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But would it be enough to make NaruHina canon?
> 
> Naruto: You are amazing Hinata!!! You will always be a great friend to me like Shika or Gaara!!
> 
> ...



Hinata: Huh?! another ghost?

Shisui: Greetings Hinata-chan


----------



## arokh (Oct 16, 2014)

Where the fuck is the chapter! My morning coffee is incomplete.


----------



## Seirenity (Oct 16, 2014)

arokh said:


> Where the fuck is the chapter! My morning coffee is incomplete.



I hear you.


----------



## Skull007 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sup guise

Any news? spoilers? some random freak killed kishi yet?


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Oct 16, 2014)

Patience. It should be out fairly shortly. I'd give it within the next hour, two at the VERY most.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 16, 2014)

The chapter will come on tomo right due to japanese copyright thing?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 16, 2014)

Lol 313 people viewing this thread...


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 16, 2014)

321              .


----------



## Marsala (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm surprised that there aren't any spoilers at all. I hope it's not a bad sign.

Well, there's probably going to be a lot of talking.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 16, 2014)

346. Good grief people, there's nothing here to see. 

No spoilers could mean anything. At least Kishi will have to wrap this up quickly, so likely we will get at least *some* development.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 16, 2014)

Marsala said:


> I'm surprised that there aren't any spoilers at all. I hope it's not a bad sign.
> 
> Well, there's probably going to be a lot of talking.



4 chapters left and Evil doesn't appear = shitty chapter

But we were already expecting that right?


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Oct 16, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> The chapter will come on tomo right due to japanese copyright thing?


I wasn't aware of such a thing. Is that true?


----------



## Khyle (Oct 16, 2014)

Come on, I need my weekly dose of Kishimoto's stellar writing (lol)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 16, 2014)

We are all thirsty for dat endgame


----------



## BroKage (Oct 16, 2014)

It'd be funny if Sasuke (or even Naruto) lost this chapter and everyone was raged into not providing spoilers.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 16, 2014)

Admiral Shirotora said:


> I wasn't aware of such a thing. Is that true?




Yeah it's true, we get the chapters later because they changed the rules of distribution or something. Don't remember the details.


----------



## TheOmega (Oct 16, 2014)

What's good tho? This shoulda been here ouje 2 hours ago :/


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 16, 2014)

Admiral Shirotora said:


> I wasn't aware of such a thing. Is that true?



Oh crap. I forgot today is thrusday. Chapter will come on today only


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 16, 2014)

No chapter, and even no spoilers? 

Its thursday, right? 

*goes back to bed*


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Oct 16, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Yeah it's true, we get the chapters later because they changed the rules of distribution or something. Don't remember the details.


I know that we receive them on Thursdays now, but the poster I quoted said they come tomorrow this week? 

That said, his next response said otherwise:


Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Oh crap. I forgot today is thrusday. Chapter will come on today only


I'm confused now 

If it comes today, then that's fine. It's certainly a bit late though.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 16, 2014)

Admiral Shirotora said:


> I know that we receive them on Thursdays now, but the poster I quoted said they come tomorrow this week?




After the change in distribution, we have normally received them on Thursdays. Originally it was said they would come out on Fridays, but I don't remember that having happened.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

5 bucks there's only talking left in this fight.

//HbS


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2014)

99% talking chapter with flashbacks


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

$5.00 says that we get childhood,  , and Uchiha massacre flashbacks


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 16, 2014)

Something tell me we'll get Naruto telling Sasuke bout _his_ life, what _he_ lost.


----------



## Agony (Oct 16, 2014)

where's ma chapter????


----------



## Anko-san (Oct 16, 2014)

Shouldn't the chapter be out already? I want to get back into this manga as its ending but I don't have the patience for this stuff.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 16, 2014)

if the timer on dat site is correct it should be out in an hour


----------



## Jad (Oct 16, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> if the timer on dat site is correct it should be out in an hour



I didn't know Viz translated and released the Chapter in english before Japan


----------



## falconzx (Oct 16, 2014)

Not even a spoiler ? 

This chapter either sucks or is great.


----------



## Jad (Oct 16, 2014)

falconzx said:


> Not even a spoiler ?
> 
> This chapter either *sucks *or is great.



I fixed your post.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> if the timer on dat site is correct it should be out in an hour



Why would they put timer for illegal scans. 

It's probably for anime release.


----------



## Agony (Oct 16, 2014)

isnt it obvious? kishi gonna pull something unexpected! sasuke will die!


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

Waiting for people to get banned for agonising over where the chapter is 

Priceless  

Damn, I'm excited for this chapter! HYYYYYYYPE


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 16, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Why would they put timer for illegal scans.
> 
> It's probably for anime release.



oh...

for some reason doe ive been lookin at dat timer and the manga panda chapter usually comes out close to whatever that timer says the release dat is


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 16, 2014)

That's for the anime.

Silly Baba


----------



## Jad (Oct 16, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> oh...
> 
> for some reason doe ive been lookin at dat timer and the manga panda chapter usually comes out close to whatever that timer says the release dat is



Super coincidence.


----------



## Clueless (Oct 16, 2014)

Everyone's thirsty for this chapter!


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 16, 2014)

im stupid...

for a long time i thought that timer really was for the chapter release


----------



## Moac (Oct 16, 2014)

I hope naruto manga continues, I have a feeling we will get a shitty ending. ending in which sasuke is converted to narutism or dead.

off topic : so once the naruto manga is over and the anime comes to an end. what will happen to narutoforums.com ?
Wont the userbase go down?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

Imagine the agonising wait for the final chapter


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'll never read an unfinished manga ever again.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 16, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> I'll never read an unfinished manga ever again.


Should I recommend Hunter x Hunter?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> im stupid...
> 
> for a long time i thought that timer really was for the chapter release



Nah, we all make mistakes.


----------



## Anko-san (Oct 16, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Should I recommend Hunter x Hunter?


Better yet, D.Gray-man


----------



## Marsala (Oct 16, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Should I recommend Hunter x Hunter?



That's just cruel.

I'd recommend Berserk.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 16, 2014)

I recommend HOTD


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 16, 2014)

I recommend 666 satan/O-parts hunter by Kishimoto's alter ego


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 16, 2014)

I recommend Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 16, 2014)

I doesn't feel like the day of chapter release. Does it?
Are all the members left narutoforums already?


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> I recommend 666 satan/O-parts hunter by Kishimoto's alter ego



or his new manga 

Gai >>>> your main character.


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 16, 2014)

its ooooooooout!


----------



## Skull007 (Oct 16, 2014)

OUT

recent statement


----------



## Amanda (Oct 16, 2014)

Thnx. Quick read. I assume the blows on the last page will be the final ones of this battle.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2014)

shit chapter, as expected.

just let this end pls kishi.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 16, 2014)

Only three more weeks to go and our pain is over.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 16, 2014)

I liked Sasuke's Oh Snap! though


----------



## falconzx (Oct 16, 2014)

adee said:


> I liked Sasuke's Oh Snap! though



This needs its own thread


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Oct 16, 2014)

As expected:

*mawr talk no-jutsu
*bunch of action you dont understand cause it's so sloppilly drawn
*Sasuke being a dick
*unneccessary flashbacks of shit we're already seen
Are the other chapter of this fight going to be like this too?


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 16, 2014)

Tired of this overpowered bullshit. Have any punches or kicks actually been thrown in this pitiful excuse for a fight?


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 16, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> Tired of this overpowered bullshit. Have any punches or kicks actually been thrown in this pitiful excuse for a fight?



They hit each other's wrists in the beginning.

That was weird.


----------



## Hero (Oct 16, 2014)

People will continue to incessantly bitch and be annoying leading me to consequently super ignoring them.


----------



## Klue (Oct 18, 2014)

Battle is just beginning to get interesting. Such a shame that it's so short.


----------



## Sin3dd (Oct 18, 2014)

Chapter 696: ナルトとサスケ③ (Naruto to Sasuke 3)
ENG: Naruto and Sasuke - Part III
Sasuke is mistaken again. He thinks he is the most powerful shinobi...Okay, the Allied Shinobi was formed because they had the same enemy: Akatsuki. They defeated Akatsuki. But why Sasuke said Kaguya? Not the Allied Shinobi fought Kaguya, Team 7 fought and defeated Kaguya. Sasuke, you are not very smart!!
Same words, same flashbacks over and over again.
Naruto, how many times you said you want Sasuke back as a friend? 100 times?
Sasuke, how many times you said you want to kill your best friend but you didn't? Do it already!
Okay chapter, good action...but very repetitive with flashbacks!
I think chapter 699 will be titled: Naruto, the new Hokage!
My prediction.


----------



## takL (Oct 19, 2014)

some of the lines from jp spo
#696 Naruto and sasuke③

Naruto: ?and yet you're still gonna fight with me?
Sasuke: ? because it's with you all the more.?I have to cut you off.

Sasuke: Now there're Tensei(/transmigration tech), Fushi(/immortalization tech) etc?many ways (to keep Sasuke alive) are available. and the control thats not with conventional battles but from behind the scenes (/Kage)?

Naruto: Are... you gonna go back to that hell all by yourself and stay there for life?nay, forever.  being hated? 

Sasuke: ...that's the way Hokage should be, I speak of.
Sasuke: I am, at this point in time?the strongest in this world(=alive). Here and now I'll make the first step into the shadow (=Kage).

Kulama: he's freaking fusing those dispersed chakras into one. and neatly as hell, at that?.as if on a line (=par) with our Rikudoh geezer?
There ain't any Gedomazo here but he made the susanoO a hellva container (for the biju chakras instead of gedomazo).
Outrageous stuff will come out! Keep your damn guard up, Naruto! 

Sasuke: meh, that jutsu again?Naruto?the jutsu of yours is symbolic of your weakness, you know. It's a jutsu to relieve loneliness. 

Sasuke: You have too little chakras of bijus to compete with me right now.

Naruto in his mind: Not yet!? Kulama!!

Kulama: maybe I've stored up too much (natural chakrasenergy). 
Kulama to Naruto: this is all there is on the earth! Here, catch it!!
Naruto: Here it comes!!

Sasuke:? at last you brought yourself to kill me.

Naruto: we both? got too many things on the shoulders now?but ya know?I for one?
Naruto: wanna have a bout?and win against you properly? 
Sasuke:....... 
Naruto: but that ain't with the present you (=who I want to compete with is not what you presently are)!!
Naruto: you know that too, don't you!! Sasukeh!!


----------



## Phemt (Oct 19, 2014)

Kurama stored all of the earth's natural chakra in few seconds?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 19, 2014)

> Kulama: he's freaking fusing those dispersed chakras into one. and neatly as hell, at that?.as if on a line (=par) with our Rikudoh geezer?
> There ain't any Gedomazo here but he made the susanoO a hellva container (for the biju chakras instead of gedomazo).
> Outrageous stuff will come out! Keep your damn guard up, Naruto!



It seems that Kurama talks like Naruto now. 

I don't speak Japanese, but I'm sure his speech pattern was more formal back in the evil Kyuubi days.


----------



## Klue (Oct 19, 2014)

takL said:


> _Kulama: maybe I've stored up too much (natural energy).
> Kulama to Naruto: this is all there is on the earth! Here, catch it!!_



WTF did I just read? 


All nature energy on the earth. Kurama did that? 


Kishi, what are you doing?


----------



## AnthonyPatch (Oct 21, 2014)

*Kevin sorbo disappointed*

I called this chapter literally 4 years ago.  Damn predictable.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 21, 2014)

Called what? That Sasuke and Naruto would fight again? People have called that since the first chapter. It's been clear since day 1 that that would be the final battle.


----------



## takL (Oct 22, 2014)

Klue said:


> WTF did I just read?
> 
> 
> All nature energy on the earth. Kurama did that?
> ...



sasuke with about 8.4/9(1~8's +half a 9b chakra -tiny bits of 1~8 biju chakras in naruto) biju chakras vs naruto with all nature energy on the earth and abot 0.6/9 biju chakras.


----------

